# Gasan ryu kenpo



## mcmoon (May 7, 2012)

I'm moving to dallas soon and have been looking for martial art schools around the area ill be living and one place i found was chamberlain studios of self defense.  They teach GASAN RYU KENPO and a few other things and was wondering if anyone knew anything about this system or the school itelf.

Thanks in advance


----------



## oaktree (May 7, 2012)

Well its a modern style for sure. 

http://cssdcolorado.com/instructors.html

To me it looks like a mix of Kenpo, Kajukenbo, Judo, Escrima and the modern creation style of Heike Ryu.  
http://www.dallaskenpo.com/media/3621/adult_gasan_ryu_kenpo_speed_sheet.pdf
So I am unsure what you are asking.


----------



## Carol (May 7, 2012)

mcmoon said:


> I'm moving to dallas soon and have been looking for martial art schools around the area ill be living and one place i found was chamberlain studios of self defense.  They teach GASAN RYU KENPO and a few other things and was wondering if anyone knew anything about this system or the school itelf.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Depends on what you're looking for, I guess.   Looks like the founder took his knowledge, started his own system and crowned himself soke.  Not my cup of tea personally, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## mcmoon (May 7, 2012)

Well actually im more interested in their judo and jiujitsu programs but was still wondering if anyone had any experience with their style of kempo or the school.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 8, 2012)

I don't know anything about their Kempo, but from what I've seen on the instructors page I'd give their Jujutsu a wide berth for a range of reasons....


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2012)

I know Shihan and he has put a lot of time into forming a school that covers a wide range of combat...

His kenpo is a mixture of Cerio and Kajukenbo.  The Judo and Jujutsu are pretty standard and taught by USJA certified BBs.  He also offers some other arts that are all taught by experts in those particular arts as well.

I recommend!


----------



## mcmoon (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all yalls help.  I'll try and go check it out as soon as I can, kinda depends on my funds when I move and what kind of job I get.  I have been training in bjj and mma for the past few years and have fought a couple times and done a couple bjj tournements so it will be nice to do something a little more tradional.

Actually one of my trainers is a 5th Dan in judo and a 6th Dan in traditional jujitsu so judo I'm fairly familiar with even though I'm not ranked in it and basically bjj  is just newaza from judo so I think I'll be fine and the kenpo would be nice to round out my skills.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 9, 2012)

Which "traditional jujitsu" does your instructor teach, out of interest?


----------



## mcmoon (May 9, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Which "traditional jujitsu" does your instructor teach, out of interest?




Honestly I'm not real sure since I never trained specifically in it but I can find out and can let you know.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 9, 2012)

Cool. Just interested, really.


----------



## mcmoon (May 9, 2012)

Ok so I might have been wrong in that he teaches tradional jiujitsu in the sense that it was somethig passed down. Its his own style but his teacher was phil porter who was also a black belt in tradional jiujitsu so im sure its an offshoot of one of his styles.

I could still be wrong though


----------

